# MAC NW20/NW22 Too Faced color?



## squishysmom (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi,
If I wear MAC Studio Fix Powder + foundation in NW20/NW22 which color would you recommend in the Too Faced Born This Way foundation?


----------

